# Px4 backstrap question??



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just got myself a PX4 .40 and was wondering if the tether ring on the bottem of the PX4 SD is part of the back strap and if would fit on my .40 or is it part of the frame?

Not sure if that was exPlained well enough.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

Just to clarify, (And to make sure I understand) you just bought a PX4 Storm in .40 caliber and want to know if the lanyard loop from a PX4 Storm Special Duty (In .45 ACP) is part of the frame or is removable and usable on your .40 caliber version?


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

Exactly, i really like the look of it. I know its minor. But was wondering if it would go on my .40 without modification.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, I did some research and found that the Special Duty version of PX4 Storm has minor differences from the Standard PX4 Storm in .45ACP. None of which are functional parts, just color differences and some parts being coated in PVD. Now, Upon inspection of Beretta's schematic it seems that all frame parts (Including the lanyard loop) should be removable and interchangeable with any other PX4. Here is the multi-model schematic for you to look at...

Schematic for Beretta® PX4 - World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS

Now, that being said, I've never even seen a PX4 in person and all of this is pretty much conjecture on my part, there may be something I don't know about the PX4 SD versus other versions. I highly doubt it though! :mrgreen: Either way, if this is enough info for you, great! If not, I'm sure a PX4 owner will come along soon and set you straight with their hands on experience.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

scooby630 said:


> Just got myself a PX4 .40 and was wondering if the tether ring on the bottem of the PX4 SD is part of the back strap and if would fit on my .40 or is it part of the frame?
> 
> Not sure if that was exPlained well enough.
> 
> Thanks for any insight.


It should.


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great schematic. Thank you. Ill have to break my storm down and see if the plug on the bottem will come out. If not i may go to my local gunshop and see if they know anything. Thanks for the help.


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

denner said:


> Why doesn't your PX4 40cal already have a lanyard loop?


I thought only the special duty in .45 acp came with the lanyard loop. It doesnt show it any other model on baretta's website and never saw it on any other model of th storm.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

scooby630 said:


> I thought only the special duty in .45 acp came with the lanyard loop. It doesnt show it any other model on baretta's website and never saw it on any other model of th storm.


Well, when I looked at the schematic, it seems that there are two types of hammer spring plug; A lanyard loop version and a flat bottom version.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I checked Brownells and Beretta and there is an exposed butt/layard loop but they are on backorder and for the fullsize PX4's one fits all. You said you just got a PX4 40 cal doesn't it have an exposed lanyard loop?


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like the lanyard should fit on at least the full size versions of the storm, according to the schematic.


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats wierd. My storm did not come with the lanyard loop. And it was purchesed new.


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

AsteroidBlues said:


> Well, when I looked at the schematic, it seems that there are two types of hammer spring plug; A lanyard loop version and a flat bottom version.


I have the flat bottem version


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

scooby630 said:


> I have the flat bottem version


Look to see if you have the retractable version, you should see the wire in flush w/ the bottom of the butt/ grip and it pulls out?


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

From the look of the schematic i can see a roll pin type deal holdin in the lanyard, underneath the back strap. 

Not sure i understand what you mean by the "wire" if you mean #57 from the schematic, then i do. I will take of the backstrap tonight and see if i can get the plug out and see what it looks like.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No, part #57 is the wire retentsion for the backstrap, I have a PX4 Compact part #12 that is a wire that retracts in and out as the lanyard loop, evidently you have no lanyard loop in either configuration, but I'm thinking any fullsize lanyard loop will work according to Beretta and Brownells if you can get one.


----------

